# The lost lido..



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2017)

My friend told me about this outdoor pool hidden in the woods and showed me a few pics.i just knew I had to see this.always one for something unusual and different.fast forward a few months and I was travelling back from my last trip to Scotland.i popped in on the way home.i took the stroll through the woods and there it was sunken below in the trees.it is in the grounds of a Manor House.i have no idea when it was built.but it's in a state now.the coloumns around the pool use to have statues on them.you can still see the original tiles and hand rails.it sits in a bit of a sun trap.the pool is filled with natural spring water.which has been been filtered off to feed the pool.the water still flows next to the pool.with holes in the concrete everywhere.i would say this pool was for the more well off.i fell in love with this place.the peace and tranquility was lovely.and can imagine it was grand in its hey day.

The pool how it was in the sixties







How it looks now from above the water filter system.




Bathers steps from the changing rooms






































The deep end steps 







Pool lights







I would guess this was the diving board frame


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 2, 2017)

That is nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## Potter (Mar 2, 2017)

This looks great. Great shots too.


----------



## dirge (Mar 2, 2017)

Absolutely love this one!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 2, 2017)

Probably the most stunning place I've seen on here this year,beautifully photographed,thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2017)

A magical place beautifully captured...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice but I prefer the lido when it looked good in the sixties. It's a pity its gone this way.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh wow what an amazingly surreal little find! I love it! Love your detailed shots of the glass pool lights and the "bathers" sign on the steps, some folks would have totally missed them!
Great report with some old pics too


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you for the lovely comments.it certainly was a beautiful place.so simple but had me hooked.well worth a visit for anyone


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2017)

What a beaut!! Not bad for the trip home MM!


----------



## Derelictheart (Mar 3, 2017)

that is special......


----------



## smiler (Mar 3, 2017)

That's a lovely site,you'll have to go back in the summer, maybe take a dip I have a pair of lead boots you can wear, another goodun Mikey, Thanks


----------



## odeon master (Mar 3, 2017)

wonderfull to see, was this in the grounds of a grand house i wonder? looks like someone has been doing something here as i spotted a grey wheely bin on one of the photos?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you all.you trying to drown me smiler.i can't swim very well at the best of times.so kept my distance..yes it was in the grounds of a Manor House,there is a house nearby so I think it's one of there old ones.


----------



## smiler (Mar 3, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you all.you trying to drown me smiler.i can't swim very well at the best of times.so kept my distance..yes it was in the grounds of a Manor House,there is a house nearby so I think it's one of there old ones.



Now Mikey, would I do that?


----------



## brickworx (Mar 3, 2017)

That's amazing! Never seen an outside pool that old - looks great...thanks.


----------



## mtc3154 (Mar 3, 2017)

What a fabulous place.a real waste.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 3, 2017)

Did you go for a dip MM? Great shots!


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 3, 2017)

How utterly awesome, great find


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2017)

That is absolutely incredible! Thanks for sharing Mikey!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 3, 2017)

Everyone else has already said it - what a great find.

Really like this


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.it's very much appreciated


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 3, 2017)

What a beautiful location. Very nostalgic.


----------



## B7TMW (Mar 5, 2017)

Love that and beautifully captured. Nice one.


----------



## Ferox (Mar 15, 2017)

Fantastic looking place Mikey. Nice find mate.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2017)

Mikeymutt;339527.yes it was in the grounds of a Manor House said:


> If this is where I think it is from the BW images (seen same on some post cards), the Manor House was a 'Country Club' in the late 20's early 30's. If you look at the old tourist guides from that era, one sees that there were quite a few similar establishments scattered around the more 'touristy' areas of England. All to do with the spread of the motor car and motor bike into the hands of us working class lot!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2017)

Top marks for this find Mikey.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Mar 17, 2017)

I really like the posts when it's possible to see a before and after shot. Let's you truly get a sense of how it was. Well done.


----------

